# [geloest] Virtualbox-bin usb Problem

## dermoench

Guten Tag,

ich weiss das dieses Thema schon oefters hier diskutiert und erörtert wurde, aber zu meinem Problem hab ich nix gefunden.

Also ich hab Virtualbox-bin installiert, und wollte eine neue Session anlegen.

Nun das Problem ist, das es unter meinem User nicht funktioniert. Ich bekam den Fehlercode: 0x80004001

Nach ein bisschen forschen brachte mir:

"vboxmanage list usbhost" folgenden Fehler:

```
jens@viper ~ $ vboxmanage list usbhost

VirtualBox Command Line Management Interface Version 1.4.0

(C) 2005-2007 innotek GmbH

All rights reserved.

[!] FAILED calling Host->GetUSBDevices(CollPtr.asOutParam()) at line 1778!

[!] Primary RC  = 0x80004001

[!] Full error info present: true , basic error info present: true 

[!] Result Code = 0x80004001

[!] Text        = Failed to assign the machine to the session

[!] Component   = Machine, Interface: IMachine, {0332de0e-ce75-461f-8c6f-0fa42616404a}

[!] Callee      = IHost, {81729c26-1aec-46f5-b7c0-cc7364738fdb}

```

es scheint sich also um ein Problem mit der usb Unterstuetzung zu handeln, ich vermute das die Rechte nicht passen.

Zu der Schlussfolgerung komme ich, wenn ich als root, eine Session versuche einzurichten mit dem selben image, dann funktioniert es ohne Probeme.

Auch funktioniert ein vboxmanage list usbhst ohne Probleme.

Gibt es irgendwas zu beachten bei der usb Einrichtung dazu, bzuegl. Rechte, hatte einer schon mal den Fehler??

Gruß JensLast edited by dermoench on Sun Oct 07, 2007 2:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tuxianer

Hi, und willkommen in Forum,

also ich sage mal so bei mir läuft das binary von virtualbox ohne probleme, also ich wüsste von keinem Rechteproblem von gentoo mit Virtualbox. Aber rollen wir den Teppich einmal auf, ist ein Nutzer in der usb und/oder plugdev gruppe ? Bitte gib ma ein 

```
$nutzer@Babylon ~ $ id
```

 in deiner Konsole ein und poste mal die Ausgabe, dann sehen wir weiter.

MfG

----------

## dermoench

hi, und danke fuer die schnelle Antwort, also ich bin in der Gruppe usb und plugdev. Hier die Ausgabe von id:

```
jens@viper ~ $ id

uid=1000(jens) gid=100(users) Gruppen=10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),35(games),85(usb),100(users),250(portage),1007(plugdev),1010(qemu),1011(vboxusers)
```

Was ich vielleicht noch hinzusagen sollte, ich hab das *.vid welches ich verwende unter virtualbox-source erstellt ohne usb support. Aber wie gesagt, wenn ich virtualbox via root starte, funktioniert es.

Gruß Jens

----------

## Beforegod

Wenn Du das vid in der OSE erstellt hast, wirst Du probleme bekommen.

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem.

Erstell das VID innerhalb der PUE dann sollte es gehen.

----------

## dermoench

ne, daran liegts net, auch nen neues frischen vdi, und es funktioniert immer noch nicht, muss wohl irgendwie an des usb Rechten liegen.

Gruß Jens

----------

## Beforegod

hmm..

bei mir half es noch zwei Filter zu erstellen.

Einen für Mass Storage und ein anderer für alle.

Was zeigt denn ein "vboxmanage list usbhost" an?

----------

## dermoench

immer noch

```
jens@viper ~ $ vboxmanage list usbhost

VirtualBox Command Line Management Interface Version 1.4.0

(C) 2005-2007 innotek GmbH

All rights reserved.

[!] FAILED calling Host->GetUSBDevices(CollPtr.asOutParam()) at line 1778!

[!] Primary RC  = 0x80004001

[!] Full error info present: true , basic error info present: true

[!] Result Code = 0x80004001

[!] Text        = Failed to assign the machine to the session

[!] Component   = Machine, Interface: IMachine, {0332de0e-ce75-461f-8c6f-0fa42616404a}

[!] Callee      = IHost, {81729c26-1aec-46f5-b7c0-cc7364738fdb}
```

und wie gesagt als root funktioniert es auch mit den usb Geraeten.

Grueß und Thx

Jens

P.S.: Problem wurde mit dem Update auf die 1.5er Version geloest, keine Probleme bis jetzt.

----------

